# Anyone used Bottari GripSocks? Snow Socks



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi

Looking for some snow socks for this winter as I have to make it to work through about 28 miles of a/b roads.

Considering these http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/225-40-R1...ccessories_Touring_Travel&hash=item3cbd3efa80

Has anyone used these? Wondered how they compare to the original autosocks.
Noticed the top speed is less than some competitor products at 25mph instead of 30-40.

Or if anyone can recommend a particular brand of snow sock for durability would appreciate it


----------



## Alpina-d3 (Mar 16, 2011)

Never heard a good word said about Snow socks TBH.

How about looking at some steel wheels wrapped in Winter tyres, should last you around 6 years if only used in the winter


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

autosocks are amazing! Worth every penny

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=194054&highlight=autosock


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I thought you meant socks socks.


----------



## distracted (Oct 30, 2010)

Snow socks work fine if you stick to the speeds indicated. I have a set still usable after all last winter's snow in. Seen plenty of people shred them up tho' by going to fast.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Alpina-d3 said:


> Never heard a good word said about Snow socks TBH.


Auto-socks on the mini was great last year. Needed to use them the 3 times we needed to get out of the house. Nice icey steep road to the main road. Many cars failing including 4x4. With snow socks on we just slowly made out way up without any problems.


----------



## Alpina-d3 (Mar 16, 2011)

Rob_Quads said:


> Auto-socks on the mini was great last year. Needed to use them the 3 times we needed to get out of the house. Nice icey steep road to the main road. Many cars failing including 4x4. With snow socks on we just slowly made out way up without any problems.


We were issued them at work last year, quite a few lads had near misses ie. Other cars nearly hitting them when removing and putting on the socks.

All new vans at work will have winters as standard and worn out tyres will be replaced with winters.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Alpina-d3 said:


> Other cars nearly hitting them when removing and putting on the socks.


Please tell me they were not stopping in the main road and removing them. :wall:


----------



## Alpina-d3 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lol, probably. That's why they asked for them back.

One lad even drove them on a clear dual carriageway and caused ££££'s worth of damage to his caddy van.

Only takes 1-2 idiots to spoil it for the rest of us.


----------



## scoobymad (Jun 14, 2011)

Matt. said:


> I thought you meant socks socks.


ditto :lol: was thinking who the hells runs at 25mph :lol:


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Just ordered a set of Autosocks for the Lexus. They were outstanding on the Audi last year. The Lexus got stuck twice though. This should turn the Lexus into a snow munching machine!

£70 might seem steep but compared to getting stuck or an insurance excess I know I'd rather have these in the boot... Just in case!


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Snowsocks may get You out of a hole but not 28 miles a day !!! They will deteriorate very quickly on anything other than snow.. An old blanket will get You out of a stuck situation just as well..

If You have any kind of accident with snow socks fitted Your insurance will not pay out !! Its classed as a modification and greatly alters turning handling and braking !


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

ChuckH said:


> Snowsocks may get You out of a hole but not 28 miles a day !!! They will deteriorate very quickly on anything other than snow.. An old blanket will get You out of a stuck situation just as well..
> 
> If You have any kind of accident with snow socks fitted Your insurance will not pay out !! Its classed as a modification and greatly alters turning handling and braking !


autosocks give you far more traction on snow. It's also easier than having 2 people laying blankets down for you to drive on everywhere you go.

If it's 28 miles a day on snow there's no reason not to use them!

I'll call my insurers to ask about snow socks. I'm not sure it would be any different to chains. But insurance companies seem to find random reasons not to pay out.

At the end of day I'm happier having them in the boot just in case. My Mrs got stuck coming home last year and had to wait for a farmer to get her. With these in the boot she could have made it home on her own.

With Autosocks on I easily made it up a steep icy slope in my front wheel drive auto audi much to the amazement of the 4x4 land rover and subaru that couldn't get up.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

ChuckH said:


> If You have any kind of accident with snow socks fitted Your insurance will not pay out !! Its classed as a modification and greatly alters turning handling and braking !


Do you have any evidence of this?

If they are auto socks you are using they are now TUV approved and also approved by the French as a replacement for chains. You don't need to inform your insurance if you put on chains so I am pretty sure you would have a very good case when putting on these.

(Obviously if they caused the accident thats different)

I agree if your driving every day on snow your best with winter tyres but for other stuff these are great. A towel does not get you up a 50m hill without a log of work. With Snowsocks its a 30 second exercise


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I've already e-mailed my insurance company to ask if chains/socks invalidate my policy. I'll let you all know the outcome.

Chuck H might also want to a bit more research before effectively rubbishing Autosocks. 
The TUV test info...

This TUV graph compares the handling of a car using AutoSock, snow chains and normal winter tyres on snow. The results shows that:

1. AutoSock has easily got the best general traction, uphill and downhill course holding and brake behavior.

2. AutoSock is only slightly behind snow chains when it comes to hill start traction and ground leel starts.

3. AutoSock is a great improvement over winter tyres in every area, except hill starts where it is a match.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Nanoman said:


> I've already e-mailed my insurance company to ask if chains/socks invalidate my policy. I'll let you all know the outcome.
> 
> Chuck H might also want to a bit more research before effectively rubbishing Autosocks.
> The TUV test info...
> ...


I'm not rubbishing anything !! This is just becoming an argument between those who have bought them and those who have and will not... I have never before heard anyone say anything good about them !! They are a pain to put on and expecting them to last for more than a few days if doing 28 miles a day is ridiculous !!
Quoting manufacturers claims proves nothing !
Insurance wise You have to inform Your insurance company ( In most cases) if You change your tyres for winter ones. So socks will also be the same.

My point is that these socks will be OK to get You off the drive if You can be bothered with the hassle of crawling round on the ground in the snow. But certainly not suitable for a 56 mile round trip commute !!

How You can claim they will not massively alter the way a car steers stops and brakes is simply beyond comprehension .


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

ChuckH said:


> I'm not rubbishing anything !! This is just becoming an argument between those who have bought them and those who have and will not... I have never before heard anyone say anything good about them !! They are a pain to put on and expecting them to last for more than a few days if doing 28 miles a day is ridiculous !!
> Quoting manufacturers claims proves nothing !
> Insurance wise You have to inform Your insurance company ( In most cases) if You change your tyres for winter ones. So socks will also be the same.
> 
> ...


OK, so the above is from someone who has never tried them and claims to 'have never before heard anyone say anything good about them' despite much of this thread being to the contrary. Take a look at the TUV graph which proves my quotes above. 28 miles a day has now become 56... My bull****-o-meter is going off the scale! :thumb:

I'm not going to try and change your mind Chuck but perhaps it would be an idea to try something for yourself before you go expressing your opinions about it.

That is all.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

The downside to using these is that when you're not on snow they need removing as tarmac will eventually just shred through them (mainly on the front wheels). So it's a case of fitting and removing constantly.

Having used Winter tyres last year, you can fit and forget, they'll cost a bit more but worth every penny in my opinion! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

EliteCarCare said:


> The downside to using these is that when you're not on snow they need removing as tarmac will eventually just shred through them (mainly on the front wheels). So it's a case of fitting and removing constantly.
> 
> Having used Winter tyres last year, you can fit and forget, they'll cost a bit more but worth every penny in my opinion! :thumb:
> 
> Alex


If I had the funds for winter tyres I would. But at £700 for a set without wheels I'll be sticking with Autosocks until funds allow. Hopefully I'll have winter wheels & tyres for at least one of the cars by next winter.

My commute it about 8 miles of backroads. Last winter I could have commuted for at least a week without ever needing to take autosocks off. Even just to have them in the boot to get me out a hole is worth the money I reckon.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Nanoman said:


> If I had the funds for winter tyres I would. But at £700 for a set without wheels I'll be sticking with Autosocks until funds allow.


It depends on the size of wheels you're running.

My regular wheels are 18" but my winters are the original 16" wheels so the tyres were less than £100/corner for Nokian WR-G2s

Alex


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Nanoman said:


> OK, so the above is from someone who has never tried them and claims to 'have never before heard anyone say anything good about them' despite much of this thread being to the contrary. Take a look at the TUV graph which proves my quotes above. 28 miles a day has now become 56... My bull****-o-meter is going off the scale! :thumb:
> 
> I'm not going to try and change your mind Chuck but perhaps it would be an idea to try something for yourself before you go expressing your opinions about it.
> 
> That is all.


I did try socks last year over here on the East coast of Scotland... Honestly I thought they were a hopeless waste of money...
If You care to count You will see other than You and Me most seem to say avoid !!!
I have invested in something that should work this Year.. The socks ?? In the bin where they belong !!


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

ChuckH said:


> I did try socks last year over here on the East coast of Scotland... Honestly I thought they were a hopeless waste of money...
> If You care to count You will see other than You and Me most seem to say avoid !!!
> I have invested in something that should work this Year.. The socks ?? In the bin where they belong !!


at a rough count there's 3 positive and 2 negative so that's not 'most seem to say avoid'

Out of interest did you use the patented Autosock branded ones?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

seems to me that if you use them for what they are intended for, and follow the manufacturers recommended instructions for use, they should do as it says "on the tin" i have a set ready for use (taxi-ing) as the last few times it snowed, i have been out and about in it. as for handling, i'd rather have traction for steering rather than nothing at all tbh


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Nanoman said:


> at a rough count there's 3 positive and 2 negative so that's not 'most seem to say avoid'
> 
> Out of interest did you use the patented Autosock branded ones?


I did yes.. Sorry but I honestly think they are almost useless ! I say almost because they may just get you out of a hole.

The OP asked or at least the way I read it asked if they were any good for His purpose ... 28 miles each way ?? Well unless there is snow all the way there and back and He doesn't mind crawling around in the ground to put them on And He doesn't drive over any tarmac not covered in snow I would say avoid ??
Or are You that blinkered ??

To the OP... If Your journey is important and safety is important and You have to do 28 miles twice daily then avoid snow socks. They are not up to that task....................


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

my point is if the OP isn't in a position to buy a set of winter tyres then in my experience having autosocks in the boot would be a very smart idea - especially on a 28 mile commute.

it kinda goes without saying that winter tyres beat snow socks for most applications. But £600 v's £60 makes a difference. Even when I get my winter tyres I'll still keep my autosocks in the boot just in case. 

I am definately surprised that you found autosocks to be terrible. As I said I was literally running rings around stuck 4x4s in my 2wd auto with autosocks on.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Guys how good are winter tyres seriously , im talking in snowy conditions not ice etc. I have 15" steel wheels on my van and tempted to get winter tyres for long journeys when snow is forecast but if they only really work well in wet conditions etc i wont bother.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Heavenly said:


> Guys how good are winter tyres seriously , im talking in snowy conditions not ice etc. I have 15" steel wheels on my van and tempted to get winter tyres for long journeys when snow is forecast but if they only really work well in wet conditions etc i wont bother.


search youtube for vids. The 'sipes' allow them to grip snow even if it's thick and fluffy or compacted and icy.





^^^^^^ a good autosock vid - ignore the annoying people!


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Frankly this is just getting boring now so I will leave it at that,, 99% of folk say snow socks are useless .........................................................................................Bye...


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Guys how good are winter tyres seriously , im talking in snowy conditions not ice etc. I have 15" steel wheels on my van and tempted to get winter tyres for long journeys when snow is forecast but if they only really work well in wet conditions etc i wont bother.


They transform the car, give you the confidence to go anywhere, well worth the £.

Alex


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

and






seem to be fairly good honest examples


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

bidderman1969 said:


> AutoSock Test Drive - YouTube
> 
> and
> 
> ...


I like that !!!! Two persons needed to remove them ?? Several attempts to get them on ?? Must be removed in gritty or no snow conditions ?????? 28 miles each way ... lol
how about altering the balance of the car ? You would never add more grip to the front than the rear ??? Wonder what Your insurance would say about that .....
Oh that's all right Sir You have completely altered the stability and balance of the car but We will pay out anyway ....... 
Not that Im saying anymore ...


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

ChuckH said:


> I like that !!!! Two persons needed to remove them ?? Several attempts to get them on ?? Must be removed in gritty or no snow conditions ?????? 28 miles each way ... lol
> Not that Im saying anymore ...


My wife managed to put ours on in 1 go and get them off on her own. Darn, that another person who though snow-socks were great.

I think those reviewers must be a bit 'special' and also did not follow the instructions properly. Simlarly snow chains can take a million attempts to put on if you don't follow the instructions properly

How about you not saying any more because its obvious no matter what anyone says you won't change your mind?



ChuckH said:


> how about altering the balance of the car ? You would never add more grip to the front than the rear ??? Wonder what Your insurance would say about that .....
> Oh that's all right Sir You have completely altered the stability and balance of the car but We will pay out anyway .......


Time to drop it about the insurance me thinks. Mine have confirmed that as long as they are not the cause of the accident i.e. they have not been fitted incorretly and then caught in the axle etc (in exactly the same way as if you fit chains incorrectly) then its fine. They are improving the safety of the car which is good for them.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

ChuckH said:


> I like that !!!! Two persons needed to remove them ?? Several attempts to get them on ?? Must be removed in gritty or no snow conditions ?????? 28 miles each way ... lol
> how about altering the balance of the car ? You would never add more grip to the front than the rear ??? Wonder what Your insurance would say about that .....
> Oh that's all right Sir You have completely altered the stability and balance of the car but We will pay out anyway .......
> Not that Im saying anymore ...


How about two idiots removing them in a silly fashion - just reach behind and pull it over instead of pulling from the front. My wife is a size 8-10 tiny thing and she got them on an audi first try and off herself. How about being able to get up that hill you're stuck at the bottom of instead of having to (1) stay in your car overnight (2) walk miles home in snow (3) get a hotel <<< possibly with a kids/elderly in the car. How about not having to spend £600 on winter tyres because you can't afford to?

Mr H I think you need a hug!



Rob_Quads said:


> My wife managed to put ours on in 1 go and get them off on thier own. Darn, that another person who though snow-socks were great.
> 
> I think those reviewers must be a bit 'special' and also did not follow the instructions properly. Simlarly snow chains can take a million attempts to put on if you don't follow the instructions properly
> 
> How about you not saying any more because its obvious no matter what anyone says you won't change your mind?


Hi Rob, I think it's obvious Mr H isn't as capable as my wife or yours and there must be some kind of special autosockproof snow down his way. You and I can sleep easy over winter knowing that there's a pair of autosocks in the boot and secretly hope that we get to rescue someone that bought winter tyres and binned their autosocks...

:thumb: :devil:


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

Speaking from experience of having used them for the last couple of winters at work I'd have to disagree with a bit of what ChuckH is saying.

We used them on the Ambulances and fast response cars during the last couple of winters and the Autosocks were fantastic when used properly. Obviously when some people decided to leave them on for a full 12 hour shift and use them on snow covered roads and perfectly clear roads, the Autosocks didn't fare too well but that was entirely down to user error.

When used properly they were absolutely spot on. You can fit them on your own in a matter of a couple of minutes and remove them just as easily.
Driving on them was fine, as for affecting the stability, balance and handling of your car, in snow conditions you shouldn't be driving fast enough that you are bothered about the poorer handling. I did god knows how many miles on blue lights in cars and ambulances on Autosocks and never had any issues.

Regarding winter tyres, we had them fitted on some of the response cars last winter and they felt awful when driving on dry roads, even at lower temperatures. From that experience alone I wouldn't go for winter tyres but as with anything it's down to personal preference.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

graeme_t said:


> Speaking from experience of having used them for the last couple of winters at work I'd have to disagree with a bit of what ChuckH is saying.
> 
> We used them on the Ambulances and fast response cars during the last couple of winters and the Autosocks were fantastic when used properly. Obviously when some people decided to leave them on for a full 12 hour shift and use them on snow covered roads and perfectly clear roads, the Autosocks didn't fare too well but that was entirely down to user error.
> 
> ...


think that sums it right up tbh :thumb:

even though there was a video, showing the 2 cases of with and without the socks on, you still slate them? it was showing them being used properly and actually with a woman using them, :lol: and it was the "which?" company trying them out


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Funnily enough my insurance companies (Chaucer and Axa) have no issues whatsoever with snow socks or snow chains.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Rob_Quads said:


> My wife managed to put ours on in 1 go and get them off on her own. Darn, that another person who though snow-socks were great.
> 
> I think those reviewers must be a bit 'special' and also did not follow the instructions properly. Simlarly snow chains can take a million attempts to put on if you don't follow the instructions properly
> 
> ...


Drop the insurance thing ?? WHY ????? Dont You care ?????
If You look around the net You will see that while snow socks can and indeed will give extra grip on snow they do not work on ice !
In fact some say they give less grip on ice than normal tyres.....
Giving extra grip to the front of the car can and likely will result in chronic lift off or lack of grip oversteer and the back of the car will come round like a huge pendulum...

You want to explain that to Your insurance ??? I spoke to My insurers Aviva and they MUST be notified of either changes to specific winter tyres or the use of chains or socks. So I would suggest that each individual does this.

Nano . You are just simply missing the point !!
The OP asked if socks were suitable for His 28 mile each way commute .... Clearly they are not.
For short local trips say to the shops ect Yes fine. But just be aware of the serious implications when fitting such devices .....


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

ChuckH said:


> Drop the insurance thing ?? WHY ????? Dont You care ?????
> If You look around the net You will see that while snow socks can and indeed will give extra grip on snow they do not work on ice !
> 
> You want to explain that to Your insurance ??? I spoke to My insurers Aviva and they MUST be notified of either changes to specific winter tyres or the use of chains or socks. So I would suggest that each individual does this.
> .


I prefer my personal experience to youtube videos for basing my opinion

I found them to be quite good on the ice that we had on our street last year. We have a step hill to go up to get to the main road. I had not seen anything manage to get up it including some 4x4 (can't recall exactly which ones) With the snow socks on, it was a slow and involved a bit of wheel spins at points but I crawled all the way up and was out. The one point I did stop, I stopped and did not slide around and then was able to start again safely. Without the socks I didn't even make it to the hill part of the street

As for my insurance (Admiral) - They are fine with Snow socks AND chains and they do not need to be informed when you fit them. They are happy that you are trying to improve the grip and safety of the car. The guy even checked for confirmation from his superior as well to make sure it was OK.


----------



## mishy (Jan 26, 2011)

Snow socks aren't useless, they have limitations but like a shovel they get you out of a pickle and save you being embarrassed. 
Generally the roads for the general population are well gritted and clear so for those a pair are ideal. 
I have winter tyres now but the cost for the 0.5% they're needed of the year takes some talking into. 

I think ASDA were doing them for £35 in most sizes recently?


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

ChuckH said:


> Drop the insurance thing ?? WHY ????? Dont You care ?????
> If You look around the net You will see that while snow socks can and indeed will give extra grip on snow they do not work on ice !
> In fact some say they give less grip on ice than normal tyres.....
> Giving extra grip to the front of the car can and likely will result in chronic lift off or lack of grip oversteer and the back of the car will come round like a huge pendulum...
> ...


I'm quite enjoying your rants so I'll carry on the thread with you however I'm sure you're also on the wind-up. You can't possibly be serious.

If they were 'dangerous' they wouldn't be approved. More dangerous is using summer tyres on snow and ice.

And by the way... if the OP had a 500 mile commute I'd still say snow-socks are a perfect solution. At no point did anyone (including the OP) suggest that he has to have them on all the time!

I don't think it's me missing the point.

:thumb:

I also want to add that I think Autosocks are the only snow socks that can be sold in Europe as they have the patent.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Nanoman said:


> I'm quite enjoying your rants so I'll carry on the thread with you however I'm sure you're also on the wind-up. You can't possibly be serious.
> 
> If they were 'dangerous' they wouldn't be approved. More dangerous is using summer tyres on snow and ice.
> 
> ...


I assure You I am not ranting. Where did I say dangerous ?? If used correctly of course they are not dangerous !! 
They do of course have to be used correctly or they like any product can be dangerous.....
So You would recommend them for a 500 mile trip ?? Are You sure ?? At the speeds these things are designed for that's one long trip !!

Plus if the snow clears they have to be removed.. Over the course of just one hundred miles the conditions can change continuously.. so 500 ??

I equally assure You I am not on a wind up. Those Who know Me well on here will testify that is not My style.

My point is that these things have limitations. And using them for 56 miles a day is beyond their design limitations and intended projected use.

They are designed to get the User out of a hole. Nothing more nothing less !


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

ChuckH said:


> I assure You I am not ranting. Where did I say dangerous ?? If used correctly of course they are not dangerous !!
> They do of course have to be used correctly or they like any product can be dangerous.....
> So You would recommend them for a 500 mile trip ?? Are You sure ?? At the speeds these things are designed for that's one long trip !!
> 
> ...


I've done 14000 miles throughout the year with mine!!!

Granted they were in the boot for all but about 40 of those.

If the 56 miles is covered with snow I'd suggest it's a very good idea to use them. When there's no snow on the road he can put them in the boot like I do!


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Nanoman said:


> I've done 14000 miles throughout the year with mine!!!
> 
> Granted they were in the boot for all but about 40 of those.
> 
> If the 56 miles is covered with snow I'd suggest it's a very good idea to use them. When there's no snow on the road he can put them in the boot like I do!


So finally We agree ?? 40 miles use or a whole lot more Fine !! If they mean just one days work not missed Bargain.
But 56 miles a day ?? Sorry but that just seems unrealistic.. The ones I had did not last very long at all.
I was away down to My Sons house 2 days before Christmas last Year a Journey of 360 miles and the weather was truly appalling as I'm sure You will remember. I took the off south of Glasgow when joining the motorway but put them back on at South Stafford as even the motorway was becoming snowbound.. The Midlands had far worse weather than We had on the East coast of Scotland !!

I left them on for a couple of days and the roads were a mixture of packed snow on the side roads and clearer sections on most of the A and B roads.. 
The main weakness being that on the side roads I needed them and on the A and B roads I did not. This wore them out very quickly.
Added to this if on the occasion of driving on a very clear section of road I had to drive very slowly indeed as braking just felt awful !! 
In essence I should have removed them and re fitted them many times but in reality this is just impractical ...

To get You out of a hole say to pick the Kids up from School or to get into work ?? Fine... 56 miles a day ? Nah sorry its just not on ...


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

ChuckH said:


> So finally We agree ?? 40 miles use or a whole lot more Fine !! If they mean just one days work not missed Bargain.
> But 56 miles a day ?? Sorry but that just seems unrealistic.. The ones I had did not last very long at all.
> I was away down to My Sons house 2 days before Christmas last Year a Journey of 360 miles and the weather was truly appalling as I'm sure You will remember. I took the off south of Glasgow when joining the motorway but put them back on at South Stafford as even the motorway was becoming snowbound.. The Midlands had far worse weather than We had on the East coast of Scotland !!
> 
> ...


So... finally we get to the bottom of it...

You were using them on "very clear sections of road". :lol::lol::lol::lol:

This thread is brilliant. You're seriously no a wind-up!


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Thats not what I said ?? Your only argument is to twist everything around and resort to insults ?? You are obviously to stupid and ignorant to hold a reasoned discussion with so I thinks its best left at that..


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

ChuckH said:


> The main weakness being that on the side roads I needed them and on the A and B roads I did not. This wore them out very quickly.
> Added to this if on the occasion of driving on a very clear section of road I had to drive very slowly indeed as braking just felt awful !!
> In essence I should have removed them and re fitted them many times but in reality this is just impractical ...


So your problem with the socks wasn't down to the socks, it was user error.
If you leave them on on clear roads, they will wear out quickly, just like you said.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

ChuckH said:


> Thats not what I said ?? Your only argument is to twist everything around and resort to insults ?? You are obviously to stupid and ignorant to hold a reasoned discussion with so I thinks its best left at that..


It is what you said! I quoted it!

What insults? I honestly thought you were on the wind up! I'm not the one firing insults.

Anyway, we get the idea.


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

Just popped back to see responses and see it's kept a couple of you entertained! 
I don't propose to use them for the whole 28 miles there and back. I am hoping some of the route will be clear. 
Last year the whole route was ice and/or snow and I made it on summer tyres at 25mph most the way. Didn't see a soul mind, bar the odd Land Rover!
The major disadvantage with the socks is obviously going to be having to stop and remove them all the time.
However considering the price I am going to give them a go this year and will report back.
The ideal solution is obviously winter tyres but the outlay is quite alot (although i am looking into how cheap I can get a set)

If the roads are so bad that socks won't do and only those with winter tyres can get through then I would think that other people who aren't prepared and are getting stuck are most likely going to block my way in any case. 

Anyway thanks for the advice and we shall see how they fare this winter


----------

